# Speed-o bike



## chitown (Jul 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Speed-O...=300446414868&ps=63&clkid=6884407599875005248

Is this a real speed-o bike? Original designer was George Lewis (Original Silver King designer and former General Manager and vise president of Mead bicycles)

Here is spanky riding one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf-jopOP-FM&feature=related


----------



## Ande1rl (Oct 25, 2010)

I think that is a miss match of bike parts. The tank is from a Speed-o-byke, but the frame is from a Presto byke.


----------



## restoringguy (Nov 2, 2010)

i cant see your pic of the speed-o-byke i have a 1932 that im restoring and in need of some parts please send me a pic and i will do the same


----------

